
Nokia Faked Its New Lumia 920 PureView Ad - kavi_nash
http://icosmogeek.com/nokia-faked-its-new-pureview-ad/
======
fookyong
The conspiracy theorist in me suspects this was completely intentional.

As a marketer I could make the argument that it's more important that as many
people as possible know the feature _exists_ , rather than people seeing an
accurate demo of it.

Baking in some viral component to the video helps this tremendously - I would
not have watched the video (an ad!) if not to spot the gaffe pointed out by
this article.

It's not even that detrimental anyway - I'd hypothesize that most savvy
consumers know that things are brushed up in ads, like how the big mac you buy
in mcdonalds never looks like the one on the TVC.

If the above is true, pretty smart on Nokia's part!

~~~
recoiledsnake
Here's the real video they released with an apology, apparently taken by
strapping two phones on a bar.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HSbhyaH0vw&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HSbhyaH0vw&feature=player_embedded)

<http://conversations.nokia.com/2012/09/06/an-apology-is-due/>

~~~
manaskarekar
That's actually really nice! Seems like their marketing worked on me.

------
tptacek
Next you're going to tell me Siri can't handle Scorcese chatting with it in a
cab in midtown Manhattan.

~~~
Mythbusters
or anybody else for that matter...

------
ClifReeder
Blog spam - the source article is here
[http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/5/3294545/nokias-pureview-
ads...](http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/5/3294545/nokias-pureview-ads-are-
fraudulent)

~~~
timmins
Not only that, but the first listing of the Verge is several paragraphs deep.
Oh, and "The Verge" links to slashgear. Horrible attribution.

~~~
kavi_nash
Link slip! Corrected now :)

------
brandoncapecci
If Apple were to do this (again) people would probably be upset, but when
Nokia does it, I'm just disappointed. Nokia is bringing real innovation to the
mobile market and unlike most android releases I see, it actually pairs it
with awesome device design. I can just imagine the video accompanying the
release of the new iPhone in a few days:

"We added an all new _faster_ processor (the change won't even be noticeable
but we will pay through the roof for it). It's running a _new_ version of iOS
(that is already old). We _redesigned_ the fan to make it 2dB quiter (it
wasn't loud to begin with but ok). We _changed_ the connecting cable (so our
old ones don't work then?). We made the screen even _bigger_ (awesome, devs
need to adjust their old apps for a new aspect ratio). We even _added_ 4G
(only the last company to do it). It's the best iPhone yet!"

Of course, people will still hail that announcement as some sort of
revolution. Nokia may have bs'd their ad but I can't help but ignore it and
hope people see that these features are really quite cool without being
exaggerated. It's refreshing to not _only_ hear about screen size or processor
speed in a new phone but also: a new photo technology, a more clear screen you
can use gloves on, wireless charging, and a music functionality that seems a
lot like a Nexus Q...

If people didn't have their brand loyalties - any sensible person would
realize how fucking awesome that list is. I still could be very likely getting
an iPhone when it comes out but considering Apple literally hasn't done
anything moderately interesting since Jobs died (besides troll Samsung), I
can't imagine it's long before their stagnant innovation catches up to them.
When the day comes that buying the phone with the best experience doesn't mean
supporting a joke of a company, I'm going to be a really happy dude.

------
gst
Not the first fake by Nokia. See <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJpEuMidcSU>
for Nokia's fake N97 commercial.

~~~
penguinboy08
The N97 was an absolute joke. A close friend of mine went through a 6 month
long battle here in Australia to get his contract nullified because of the
blatant lies that Nokia told about the phone.

------
noirman
Busted!

But it's amazing to see how Nokia thought they can get away with this.

~~~
FireBeyond
Kinda like Apple thought they could get away with edited iPhone sequences,
that showed all sorts of things happening far quicker than they ever do in
real life.

They had to be coerced, legally, to concede this. "Sequences shortened".

------
amccloud
I'm also skeptical about the floating lens claim. That doesn't seem like
something you can just turn on and off.

It looks more like software stabilization if you look at the video in their
apology <http://conversations.nokia.com/2012/09/06/an-apology-is-due/>

~~~
Geee
The left one in the video is not 920, it's probably SGSIII.

It's real OIS, but I'm pretty sure they also use some software on top of that,
especially in video stabilization. I'm not sure if any software solution is
effective on still images.

There was white paper released earlier on the camera tech:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4481549>

------
disordinary
Its an advertisement so of course its shot with proper gear. Nokia didn't make
it themselves, the production company would have.

A few years ago ads for the Panasonic GH1 were revealed to have been shot with
a Canon 5d - Panasonic said that the advertising company pitches the idea and
are left to their own devices to shoot it.

~~~
megablast
Yes, how can it be Nokia's fault. They hire an advertising company, which of
course they have absolutely no control over.

Except they do. They can dictate whatever they want to the ad company, and
they have to do it. You know why? Because Nokia is paying the fucking bills.

This is a disgraceful fake.

~~~
mbreese
Nokia didn't have to run the ad. They are responsible for what their ads say.
And if they tried to push that video as coming from their camera, they are at
fault. Nokia can probably be expecting a big fine over this.

------
ftwinnovations
Fake ad or not, I'm most interested in if the product can actually come close
to those results. That would be amazingly impressive!

~~~
Mythbusters
which it apparently does if the video released later is to be believed.

------
chime
How is this different from fast food ads with plastic burgers and salads? Or
car ads with custom rigs. Or cleaning product ads that compare brand X vs Y?
It is pretty much a given that making ads requires a certain amount of
theatrics. The goal is to show how the potential features make your life
better, not rigorous proof of actual usage.

~~~
wallywax
Fast food ads do not use plastic food, at least in the US. Yes, it is
carefully styled, but it is real food.

~~~
mbreese
McDonald's Canada (Quebec?) posted a video a while back that showed exactly
how they turn the same raw ingredients for a burger into the one you see on
TV. Short story - its amazing what you can do when you take 20 minutes to
style the burger as opposed to 3 to make it in the restaurant. But, it's the
same food.

~~~
ekianjo
Not sure if you can call it the same food per se, since it's not the same
quality (as in visual quality) as what you buy. It's like saying you can
improve the looks of a car by putting a greasy glossy finish on it, while the
one you buy looks faded. Basically there are steps in the process MISSING in
the product you are buying.

------
dmbass
Additionally, the second half of the video (the HDR low-light photographs) is
also completely bogus. The crispness of focus on the girl contrasted with blur
on the car in the background as well as the range of light and saturation of
color are all evidence of a diligent composite of multiple exposures.

